# 3d printer



## Keebler (Feb 26, 2021)

Thinking about getting a 3d printer to print gisi style molds or whatever I come up with to cast resin in. Not sure which would be strongest or best to get. I would think I could fet clear resin and tint it with dye or mica powder to come up with different colors but saw somewhere thats the more expensive route. Looking for the best solution. Would probably get used 2 -3 times a month


----------



## GraiDawg (Feb 26, 2021)

ender3, upgrade the extruder to metal and get a glass bed. watch you tube on how to set it up and you are laughing


----------



## WarEagle90 (Feb 26, 2021)

Kevin, I've owned a Prusa printer for almost 5 years and I have generally printed something on it everyday.  Not sure how many hours it has on it, but its several thousand with no issues.  Now, Prusa is not the cheapest printer out there, nor the most expensive, but it is a work horse and has excellent support and customer service.  I'll admit, I don't know anything about any of the other printers but you won't go wrong with the Prusa if your budget will allow.


----------



## Keebler (Feb 26, 2021)

GraiDawg said:


> ender3, upgrade the extruder to metal and get a glass bed. watch you tube on how to set it up and you are laughing


Will I have issues with tearout with filament vs resin?


----------



## alphageek (Feb 26, 2021)

Keebler said:


> Will I have issues with tearout with filament vs resin?


Im going to be doing a 3D printer talk during the MPG... but the short answer to that (and a preview of my talk) is the resin and filament are VERY different things.


----------



## Keebler (Feb 27, 2021)

GraiDawg said:


> ender3, upgrade the extruder to metal and get a glass bed. watch you tube on how to set it up and you are laughing


Why get a metal extruder?


----------



## Argo13 (Feb 27, 2021)

I use an ender 3 also. You don’t have to upgrade the extruder immediately but it will break if you have the plastic extruder. (Don’t ask me how I know) . I believe the ender3pro comes with the metal extruder.

I use it to print molds that I fill with resin and the turn out good. I recommend casting under pressure though. Depending on the mold too many places for air to trap.

I recommend watching alphageeks MPG demo if you can wait.

here’s a few pens I’ve  made. They Black or Silver pattern is the 3d printed mold. The color fill is mica and epoxy resin.


----------



## Keebler (Feb 27, 2021)

Argo13 said:


> I use an ender 3 also. You don’t have to upgrade the extruder immediately but it will break if you have the plastic extruder. (Don’t ask me how I know) . I believe the ender3pro comes with the metal extruder.
> 
> I use it to print molds that I fill with resin and the turn out good. I recommend casting under pressure though. Depending on the mold too many places for air to trap.
> 
> ...


Thanks I already cast with a pressure pot just looking to add to my castings. 2 blocks I cast last night.


----------



## Keebler (Feb 27, 2021)

@argocan you link that video I cant find it


----------



## Argo13 (Feb 27, 2021)

Keebler said:


> Thanks I already cast with a pressure pot just looking to add to my castings. 2 blocks I cast last night.





Keebler said:


> @argocan you link that video I cant find it


The MPG is a virtual conference in April. I believe there is a link on the main page.


----------



## Argo13 (Feb 27, 2021)

Argo13 said:


> The MPG is a virtual conference in April. I believe there is a link on the main page.





			https://www.penturners.org/ewr-atendo/events/penmakers-international-mpg.26/?id=27


----------

